# Gear Oil and Transmission Fluid Questions



## TheAnswer#3 (Jun 17, 2012)

So i have an 01 mk4 jetta 1.8t. 5 speed. its got 110k miles. i want to change the transmission fluid. im confused on what to use. like is it neccessary to change gear oil. i see things like theres differnet oil for 1st and reverse. but idk wherer the gear oil would go or if it goes in with the transmission fluid. what type i should use. and same for the transmisson fluid. like what type i should use and how many quarts ill need. im getting my car flashed so i might be running it a little rougher if that matters. thanks for the help


----------



## pamatt (May 2, 2012)

I like Redline. I have used their oils for many years with excellent results. Go to their web site and start reading. If you have any questions email or call them. I change my trans oil every 50,000 miles. If you search you will find the the other info you are looking for.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TheAnswer#3 said:


> So i have an 01 mk4 jetta 1.8t. 5 speed. its got 110k miles. i want to change the transmission fluid. im confused on what to use. like is it neccessary to change gear oil. i see things like theres differnet oil for 1st and reverse. but idk wherer the gear oil would go or if it goes in with the transmission fluid. what type i should use. and same for the transmisson fluid. like what type i should use and how many quarts ill need. im getting my car flashed so i might be running it a little rougher if that matters. thanks for the help


Yes, it is necessary to change the gear oil every now and then... which changes the oil for all the gears and drives.

Amsoil MTG worked nicely on my old MK4, with the 02J tranny.... it takes a little over a quart to fill up, so buy 2 quarts.


----------



## TheAnswer#3 (Jun 17, 2012)

how much tranny fluid is needed


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

I was always a redline fan in my vw's as well. I also had a brief run of Motul gear 300 which was not the greatest for my applications. I recently changed the trans fluid in both of my vw's with the VW G70 trans fluid and I am impressed with the results. Part number is G 070 726 A2.


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've heard that MT-90 works wonders, planning on doing this work very soon


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i use penzoil syncromesh. it has performed well for me. i've got about 100k miles on my gear oil now, i think it's about time for me to change it out


----------

